# Video from WWDC 2006



## Qion (Jun 29, 2006)

In relation to the unveiling of Leopard, do you all believe that there will be video floating around the internet? Will Apple possibly post a stream themselves? 

Just speculating.


----------



## fryke (Jun 29, 2006)

Usually, they don't stream WWDC keynotes. They did make last year's available, though, IIRC, because of the intel transition. But not live-streaming. Afterwards-streaming.  Watch out for keynote transcriptions on various sites and yours truly, though.


----------



## zoranb (Aug 7, 2006)

watch where??


----------



## aliensub (Aug 7, 2006)

appleinsider.com
engadget.com
macnn.com
To mention a few......


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm sure there will be some versions online.


----------



## zoranb (Aug 8, 2006)

if one finds a downloadable version of the keynote and not via qtime (hopefully the whole thing) plz let me know or post it in here!


----------

